# Arky Bottle Safari...Sucess!



## fishnuts (May 16, 2011)

I recently found out about an old guy that lives deep in the Arky piney woods and finally went  off to see him and his 37 cases of sodas.   I got out of there with nearly forty bottles...this place where even my GPS in the car showed NO ROADS.
 Here's a couple.
*Eye-Se*, Eldorado, AR
 Strangest slug plate/deco crossover I've ever seen...*Eudora Bottling Co*., Eudora, AR...only the second bottle I know of from there, *Nu Grape* being the other.  The base marked T.F.F., unknown to me.

 More photos to follow.
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (May 16, 2011)

Here's a *Gay-Ola* from Searcy, AR. The reverse has a slug plate reading _Return to Searcy Bottling Works.
_And here is a *Capacola* from Little Rock, AR.  Amythest colored.  This bottle has been in storage for fifteen years and comes from an accumulator, not a collector...certainly not a guy that would know about artificially enhancing a bottle's color.  I'm not sayin' it's real...I don't know.  Your 2 cents appreciated...
 Both are seen for the first time.

 More photos from the safari in a bit.
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (May 16, 2011)

A pair of *Pepsi Cola...
*One from Fordyce, AR '52 and Monticello, AR '53.
 And a pair of *Nu-Grape*.
 On the left, only yellow, from El Dorado, AR and the other from Warren, AR, '49.
 All four are new finds for the list.
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (May 16, 2011)

And bringing up the rear tonight, three more acls from Arkansas.
*Chocolate Soldier* from Little Rock, AR '67.
 A *Double Cola* from '55, Dermott, AR.
 And although it's very off grade, I love my new *Hope*, from Hope, AR., 1947.  Brought to you by the same folks that did *Uncle Luke*.  Maybe just as hard to find...been on my want list for a dozen years.
 Again, all new to my sight.*
 I'll get photos of  many of the nearly 30 more embossed: Double Strength Sugar, Red Fox, Magic, Slim Jim, Big Boy variant, Hi Boy...and more.
 Enjoy!


 *Understand, the main thrust of my display has always been picture labels...not especially bottles with Arkansas cities.
 So...there are plenty I've never run into.


----------



## fishnuts (May 16, 2011)

Dang!
 Here.


----------



## madman (May 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: fishnuts
> 
> Here's a *Gay-Ola* from Searcy, AR. The reverse has a slug plate reading _Return to Searcy Bottling Works.
> _And here is a *Capacola* from Little Rock, AR.  Amythest colored.  This bottle has been in storage for fifteen years and comes from an accumulator, not a collector...certainly not a guy that would know about artificially enhancing a bottle's color.  I'm not sayin' it's real...I don't know.  Your 2 cents appreciated...
> ...


 the capacola has been nuked did ya ever find any info.............


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

These waisted beauties...
*Royal Treat* from Alexandria, VA
*Quality*...Schenectady, NY
*Red Fox*...Providence, RI
*Kirsch's*........no city!   Anyone lend a hand?
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

*Daniel Boone*, ya know...Spencer, NC
*Williamsburg* from Williamsburg, PA
*Grape-Ola*...dang it, no city.
*Ver Vac* from Cumberland, Maryland


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

*Double Strength Sugar Beverages*...no city
*no name* from Charlotte, NC.  Any help, here?
*Big Boy*, Lyon NY...variant with Big Boy repeated around neck, my other just has a large pair of capitol B's on neck
*Pure Spring Wate*r from Topsham, Maine


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

*Grimes*...Walnut Ridge, AR
*Kerona*...no city, but Rhode Island
*Maypop*...no city.  Help?
*Gary's Ginger Ale*...Charlotte, NC, the NuGrape bottler

 Not a bad day, eh?
 More to follow...


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

*Hi Boy* from Cedar Rapids, IA
*Slim Jim*...Winston-Salem, NC
*Chero*, Savannah, GA
*NEIS*- Doylestown, PA   Notice the subtle play on Nehi's.

 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

More to follow, but first a nice *Orange Crush Bottling Co*. 'quart'.
 Actually 1 pint, 12 oz from South river, NJ.
 Bottom is marked R inside a triangle indicating Reed Glass Co.of Rochester, NY., a mark that was used as late as 1956.
 Also marked:  *A   895   8*
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (May 20, 2011)

Notice that in photo of post #10, I have  incorrectly named and or wrong photo inserted...back with corrections later.


----------



## celerycola (May 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  fishnuts
> *Kirsch's*........no city!Â Â  Anyone lend a hand?


 I am not familiar with that bottle But there was a Hyman Kirsch who ran a bottling plant from the early 1900's to the 1960's when it merged with American Beverage. Their early beverages were ginger ale, cream soda, celery, and sarsaparilla. In the 1940's Kirsch developed and sold the first diet soda.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 20, 2011)

fishnuts ~

 Great finds!  Great pictures and descriptions! Great everything!  You win a gold star for best thread of the month.  []

 Thanks for sharing. 

 SPBOB


----------



## madman (May 21, 2011)

yo fishnut nice bottles ! ever find out any info on the capacola?


----------

